# Fischsicheln deuten



## Niederbayer75 (3. März 2008)

Hallo Kollegen,
wenn ich hier alle Beiträge über Echolote lese, fällt mir was auf: es geht prinzipiell immer um Tipps zu Einzelgeräten und wo die Vor- und Nachteile liegen! Diese Themen sind ja auch gut und wichtig, aber mir fehlt ein Thema:

Von der Fish-ID rät jeder ab, aber eine detaillierte und auf Erfahrung basierende Erklärung über die Fischsicheln, finde ich nirgends!
Ich habe schon allgemeine Berichte gelesen, dass man über die Sicheln sehr wohl die Größe und sogar die Fischart erkennen kann!
Hat hier jemand Erfahrung und Informationen zur genauen Deutung dieser Sicheln?
Fangt ihr die erkannten "Sicheln" auch oft, oder eher nur in der sichelbesetzten Zone?

Auch wenn nicht so oft über dieses Thema geredet wird, denke ich wird diese Diskussion für viele sehr hilfreich sein!
(Tut war jetzt nicht so viel zur Sache, weil die Diskussion allgemein sein soll, aber ich fische meistens in Seen die maximal 10-12 Meter sind und viel Raubfischbestand haben! Salzwasserfische sind zwar auch interessant, aber daran dachte ich jetzt zweitrangig!)

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## Hulk16 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Fischsicheln deuten*

Dann mache ich mal den Anfang, ist aber nur meine Theorie.
Die Gewässer haben ja eine unterschiedliche Struktur, flachere und tiefere Bereiche.
Die Sicheln sagen mir in welcher Tiefe der Fisch vorzugsweise steht, in dieser Tiefe lasse ich meine Wobbler laufen.
Meist steht der Fisch in bestimmten Bereichen des Gewässers, diese Bereiche finde ich mit Echolot schneller und präziser wie durch bloßes suchen durch rumschleppen.
Große Sicheln bei Fischschwärmen lassen mich auf Raubfische schließen, diese Bereiche schleppe ich immer wieder ab und wechsle dazu auch mal die Wobbler.
Insbesondere nach der Raubfischschonzeit ab dem 1. Mai warte ich auf die Tage wo die Kleinfischschwärme auf dem Echolotbildschirm im Freiwasser finden kann, dazu ein paar große Sicheln und die Monsterwobbler bleiben nicht lange unangetastet.


----------



## Niederbayer75 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Fischsicheln deuten*

Ich dachte es gibt hier sehr viele Spezialisten für Echolote und jetzt kommt leider nur eine Antwort 

Nehmt ihr eure Echolote nur für die Tiefenerkennung und für sonst nichts oder ist das ein streng gehütetes Geheimnis die Sicheln zu deuten!

Hab z.B. im Internet gelesen, dass Zander auf der einen Seite der Sichel sehr dünn und lang auslaufen und dass man manche Fische an der Art wie sie zusammen stehen erkennen kann???

Bin ich wirklich der einzige, den das interessiert bzw. der das nicht weiß???

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## paddyli (4. März 2008)

*AW: Fischsicheln deuten*

das würde mich auch mal interessieren,klasse thema!!
..nur leider kann ,oder will dazu kaum jemand was sagen...schade...hoffentlich kommt noch was..


----------



## bruwator (19. März 2008)

*AW: Fischsicheln deuten*

Sonderheft "Fischfinder " von Rute und Rolle kaufen (5euro), da stehts sehr ausführlich mit Bildern drin- habs vorher auch nicht kapiert und ewig im Netz rumgesucht, jetzt Beginn der "Erleuchtung"   Gruß Jan


----------



## Jirko (19. März 2008)

*AW: Fischsicheln deuten*

nabend niederbayer #h


> Ich habe schon allgemeine Berichte gelesen, dass man über die Sicheln sehr wohl die Größe und sogar die Fischart erkennen kann!


es gibt zuviele faktoren (pingspeed, bildlauf- und bootsgeschwindigkeit, empfindlichkeit, lage des fisches zum kegelcenter, schwimmt der fisch in den kegel bei nem ankernden boot... anderes extrem: schwimmt der fisch langsamer, aber in driftrichtung des bootes... blablabla), die die größe, form und stärke der sichel ausmachen... ergo ist meines erachtens nach eine fischartenerkennung anhand der sichel fast unmöglich #h... wenn natürlich jemand bei ner hinterm maränenschwarm stehenden sichel auf den gedanken kommt, es könnte sich um einen hecht handeln, wird er wohl recht haben  #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Fischsicheln deuten*



bruwator schrieb:


> Sonderheft "Fischfinder " von Rute und Rolle kaufen (5euro), da stehts sehr ausführlich mit Bildern drin- habs vorher auch nicht kapiert und ewig im Netz rumgesucht, jetzt Beginn der "Erleuchtung"   Gruß Jan



Hi Jan,
dieses kleine Heftchen kann ich auch jedem wärmstens ans Herz legen. Da ist wirklich alles sehr ausführlich und vor allem bebildert|bigeyes beschrieben.#6
Denn auch wenn sich hier viele sehr viel Mühe geben ihre Erfahrungen weiter zu geben wird es doch vieles geben was man nur schlecht, oder nur unzureichend, verständlich erklären kann.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. März 2008)

*AW: Fischsicheln deuten*

Meine einzigen Echoloterfahrungen beschränken sich auf ein Ausleihen eines Mittelklassegerät über die Dauer einer Woche.
Wenn es denn wirklich so ist,das man die Sicheln nicht deuten kann,b.z.w. nur
Rückschlüsse aus der Häufigkeit und Formation zueinander ziehen kann,so verstehe
ich nicht die Preise die für die besseren Geräte verlangt werden.
Um die Grundstruktur zu erkennen und die Fischsymbole anhand ihrer Stellung und
Häufigkeit zu deuten oder die aktuelle Aufenthaltstiefe zu ermitteln,tut es ja auch
ein 100€ Gerät!
Sicher gibt es Vorteile die teure Geräte haben wie z.B. Verstellbare Geberwinkel
und größere Bildschirme oder auch eine bessere Auflösung der Greyline,ich frag mich
da nur ob diese Vorteile den Preis dieser rechtfertigen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Hulk16 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Fischsicheln deuten*

Tja das ist die große Frage, lohnt sich ein teures Gerät mit besserer Technik.
Mir reichte selbst das X135 nicht mehr, diese Woche ist mein neues Humminbird 997 mit SI gekommen.
Ich freue mich schon auf das lange Osterwochenende.
Bin gespannt ob ich den Fisch mit SI nun sehen kann und ob diese wohl neue Technik bessere Fänge bringt.
Auf alle Fälle sehe ich in einem tieferen Gewässer mit einem Echolot mit guter Auflösung in welcher Tiefe der Fisch am häufigsten anzutreffen ist.
Dadurch kann ich die Kunstköder in einer vielversprechenden Region dem Fisch anbieten.
Ob der Fisch dann auch beißt steht natürlich immer auf einem anderen Blatt, zumindest habe ich das Gefühl nahe am Zielfisch zu angeln.
Viele Fischsicheln zu finden ist doch schon die halbe Miete.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Fischsicheln deuten*

Woher bitte soll denn das Gerät wissen das das zurückgeworfene Echo von einem Hecht, Zander, Barsch, etc. stammt oder aber von etwas ganz anderem? Ich bin auch der Meinung das man aus der Form, Größe usw. einer Echo-Sichel nicht erkennen kann was für ein Fisch das ist.


Die höheren Preise setzen sich nicht nur aus dem Mehr an Sendeleistung und damit der besseren Auflösung und größeren Tiefe die erreicht werden kann zusammen. Sondern auch, wie du schon richtig erwähnt hast, aus dem größeren Bildschirm, dem Farbdisplay und vor allem dem Geber zusammen. Gerade die Geber in den DF-Geräten sind um einiges Teurer aus die "Normalen". Und nicht zu vergessen die Software die die ganzen Echosignale in für uns verwertbare Bilder umwandelt.

Wie schon gesagt, besorg dir das kleine Heftchen "Fischfinder" und viele deiner Fragen werden beantwortet.


----------



## Hulk16 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Fischsicheln deuten*

Das Sonderheft "Fischfinder" ist ja nicht schlecht, aber wozu gibt es das Anglerbord? 

Ich finde aus den Fischsicheln die man auf dem Bildschirm sieht kann man schon auf Fischarten schließen.
Natürlich nicht blind, etwas Erfahrung gehört schon dazu, in der Regel weiß ich ja von dem Gewässer wo ich angeln gehe, welcher Zielfisch dort mehr oder weniger gut vertreten ist.
Dann muß man aus den Sicheln halt seine Fazit ziehen und den Zielfisch dementsprechend beangeln.
Ich habe mich oft gefragt, wenn ich die Kollegen Ansitzangler am Ufer ohne Boot und Echolot sitzen sah, ob die nicht oft am Fisch vorbei angeln.
Aber wenn ich so einen ganzen Tag im Sommer mit dem Boot unterwegs bin sehe ich auch, das der Fisch sich bewegt, also irgend wann an den Stellfischruten der Ansitzangler vorbei kommt.
Im Winter bei kälterem Wasser und trägerem Fisch sieht es da schon etwas anders aus.
Aber eine Fanggarantie bietet ein Echolot trotzdem nie zu 100%, die Sicheln müssen da schon etwas kompatibel sein und auf den jeweiligen Köder ansprechen.
Aber das liegt ja dann wieder beim Angler den passenden Köder optimal anzubieten, vielleicht bin ich irgend wann auf einem Level das es immer mit dem Zielfisch klappt, nur ein vernünftiges Echolot und ein optimales Takle gehören zu der Erfahrung natürlich dazu.
Jede geortete Sichel wird trotzdem nie am Haken hängen, das weiß ich natürlich.......


----------



## gründler (20. März 2008)

*AW: Fischsicheln deuten*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Woher bitte soll denn das Gerät wissen das das zurückgeworfene Echo von einem Hecht, Zander, Barsch, etc. stammt oder aber von etwas ganz anderem? Ich bin auch der Meinung das man aus der Form, Größe usw. einer Echo-Sichel nicht erkennen kann was für ein Fisch das ist.


 
hi 
zb.an der Schwimmblase,Zander haben fast immer eine Spitze Sichel,Hechte eher eine fast gerade Sichel,das lernt und kommt mit der Erfahrung,wenn man dann noch häufig mit Echo's arbeitet und immer wieder bestimmte Sicheltypen sieht und darauf entsprechende Fische fängt,weiß man irgendwann welche Sichel was sein kann.
lg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Fischsicheln deuten*



gründler schrieb:


> hi
> zb.an der Schwimmblase,Zander haben fast immer eine Spitze Sichel,Hechte eher eine fast gerade Sichel,das lernt und kommt mit der Erfahrung,wenn man dann noch häufig mit Echo's arbeitet und immer wieder bestimmte Sicheltypen sieht und darauf entsprechende Fische fängt,weiß man irgendwann welche Sichel was sein kann.
> lg



Aha, das sind doch dann mal Infos. :m Ist mir so noch nicht aufgefallen. |bigeyes
Ich muss aber auch sagen das ich ein Echolot nur beim Angeln in Norwegen benutze. Mir also die kontinuierliche Übung fehlt.
Wenn es aber wie du schreibst solche feinen Unterschiede bei den Echos (Sicheltypen) gibt spricht das ja auch nur dafür sich ein ordentliches Leistungsstarkes Echolot zuzulegen. Was die Frage einiger hier nach dem Sinn/Nutzen der Teuren Geräte erklärt.


----------



## Niederbayer75 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Fischsicheln deuten*

Genau diese Aussage mit der Zanderblase hab ich im Netz schon öfter gelesen! Die Sicheln sollen hierbei sehr spitz und steil nach unten gehen!

Natürlich kann man es nie genau sagen, aber es gibt doch sehr hilfreiche Tipps:
z.B. kann man sich den Untergrund anschauen - ob steinig oder nicht (Greyline) - und kann dann schon sehr stark eingrenzen welche Sichel das ist! Zander stehen fast immer über steinigem Grund hab ich schon oft gelesen.
Wenn ich z.B. in der Nähe von Fischschwärmen große einzelne Sicheln sehe, werden es wahrscheinlich Hechte sein!

Wie gesagt hab ich in der Zwischenzeit einige Tipps gelesen, aber eben diese Erfahrungen von euch würden mich hier auch interessieren!

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## gründler (20. März 2008)

*AW: Fischsicheln deuten*

Das ist reine Übungssache,natürlich kann man nicht alles deuten,aber man kann gewisse Sachen ausgrenzen.Karpfen haben auch Spitze Sicheln und könnten auch als Zander gedeutet werden.Aber da hilft dann wieder die Greylinie hart gleich wahrscheinlichkeit höher das es Zander sind eher Schlammige Greylinie könnten wir es eher als Karpfen deuten.
Hechte zeichnen sich auch manchmal als gerade Linie ab die durchs Display im Mittelwasser fährt bezw. auftaucht,dieses sind meist Schwimmende öder Räubernde Hechte die durchs Mittelwasser schießen,vorher dachte ich immer das sind irgendwelche Gegenstände die im Mittelwasser treiben (Kraut etc.)aber nachdem ich dann mal die geraden Striche mit Ködern ärgerte,rums rute Krum.
Also wie gesagt man muß schon Jahre lang Erfahrung sammeln um gut zu deuten können,und das geht nur wenn ich sehr viel mit Echo's arbeite.
lg


----------



## Kurbel (20. März 2008)

*AW: Fischsicheln deuten*

Hir sind die Deuter gefragt.Beim Schleppen auf einem see in Västergötland habe ich mal diese Fotos gemacht.Ich selber habe auch nicht so die Ahnung,weil ich eigentlich mehr
auf die Tiefe achte.Aber auf dem einen Bild dürfte meiner Meinung ein größerer Fisch in sichelform zu sehen sein.
MfG Kurbel


----------



## gründler (20. März 2008)

*AW: Fischsicheln deuten*

jo die beiden sind verdächtig!Und die einzelne untern Schwarm!


----------



## Laszczyk (20. März 2008)

*AW: Fischsicheln deuten*

Also Fischsicheln deuten wirklich eine Kunsthat aber auch sehr viel mit Fachwissen zu tun.
Rate Dir mal mit Thomas Schlageter Kontakt aufzunehmen per Telefon, der kann dir gute Tipps geben, hat auch eine Onlineschulung .


----------



## Jirko (20. März 2008)

*AW: Fischsicheln deuten*

nabend #h

sicherlich geht das lesen und deuten von displaydarstellungen mit ner gehörigen portion erfahrung einfacher vonstatten, ganz klar. aber dennoch ist es definitiv unmöglich, anhand von sicheldarstellungen die fischspezies zu benennen! warum? weil zuviele faktoren die sichelform beeinflussen. einzige ausnahme: ich drifte / fahre permanent mit der gleichen loteinstellung (hyperscroll, empfindlichkeit, pingspeed) und der gleichen geschwindigkeit und erwische in diesem fall direkt im kegelcenter 1 x nen (stehenden) zander und 1 x nen (stehenden) hecht... dann, aber auch nur dann, wenn man(n) die gleichen voraussetzungen vorfindet, ist ne sicheldeutung möglich...

...und das ne sichel über schlammigen grund eher nen karpfen vermuten lässt, als nen zander, hat doch bittesehr nix mit ner fischkennung anhand der sicheldarstellung zu tun - mhm? ... #h


----------



## gründler (20. März 2008)

*AW: Fischsicheln deuten*



Jirko schrieb:


> ...und das ne sichel über schlammigen grund eher nen karpfen vermuten lässt, als nen zander, hat doch bittesehr nix mit ner fischkennung anhand der sicheldarstellung zu tun - mhm? ... #h


 
hi
War auch so gemeint das man Rückschlüsse ziehen muß etc.
lg


----------



## Niederbayer75 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Fischsicheln deuten*

Das hat für mich - und wahrscheinlich auch für andere - sehr wohl eine starke Bedeutung.
Thema ist das Deuten von Fischsicheln:
Zuerst sehe ich eine gewisse Form und Größe von Sicheln, dann den Untergrund und die Umgebung! All diese Informationen zusammen lassen zu, dass die Sicheln sehr viel besser gedeutet werden können!!!
Und all diese Tipps sind hier gefragt!

Übrigens schon mal DANKE für all eure Antworten!

Was habt ihr denn sonst noch für Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Kurbel (21. März 2008)

*AW: Fischsicheln deuten*

Hier habe ich noch ein Bild.Hier weiß ich allerdings um was es sich handelt.Das war 2000 auf dem Burfjord in Nordnorwegen.Es war Nacht und windstill.Der abgebildete Schwarm Kleinfische stand von der Wasseroberfläche bis zum Grund und man konnte Bisse der Dorsche auf den Pilker miterleben.Ein herrlicher Anblick.Ich erinnere mich noch,keine Sicheln aber starke waage-
rechte Striche gesehen zu haben.Fische werden nicht immer
als Sichel dargestellt.Das hängt wohl mit der Geschwindigkeit 
des Bootes zusammen.Und wir standen auf einem Fleck.
Kurbel


----------



## Jirko (21. März 2008)

*AW: Fischsicheln deuten*

huhu kurbel #h


> Ich erinnere mich noch,keine Sicheln aber starke waagerechte Striche gesehen zu haben


diese entstehen dann, wenn sich der fisch permanent im erfassungsbereich des ultraschallkegels befindet und demzufolge immer das gleich echo wirft = gerade linie #h


----------



## Kurbel (21. März 2008)

*AW: Fischsicheln deuten*

Oh,da lag ich mit meiner Aussage wohl doch nicht so daneben.


----------



## cziby (24. April 2008)

*AW: Fischsicheln deuten*

Hallo!

Sehr schön erklärt ist es zum beisbiel hier mit animationen
http://www.angler-oase.de/index.html?echolote_+_plotter_+_gps_tipps___tricks_zum_echogebrauch.htm


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. April 2008)

*AW: Fischsicheln deuten*

Und was sieht man hierdrauf? (außer mich und meine Kamera)


----------



## Jirko (24. April 2008)

*AW: Fischsicheln deuten*

...kaltes wasser, harter boden, 17m wassertiefe... ich würde mal denken, 2 mann fischen vertikal und zupfen den gummi... mittenmang nen strammer bronzebuckel #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. April 2008)

*AW: Fischsicheln deuten*

Hallo Jirko! |wavey:

1+ setzten #6

Zwei Personen fischen mit Gufi (mit Springerfliege)
und der große Bogen ist ein 73iger Dorsch der kurz 
mitgekommen ist und dann doch nochmal die Bremse 
der Rolle testen wollte.

Rolle hat Test bestanden und Dorschie hat es jetzt 
kuschelig kühl neben der TK Pizza :q


----------



## Desastermaster (19. August 2008)

*AW: Fischsicheln deuten*

In Fließgewässern mit leichter Strömung würde ich dem ja bedingt zustimmen, da die Fische gegenüber Stillgewässern wie Seen fast immer in Strömungsrichtung stehen. Wenn aber 7 von 9 dicken Wasserschweinen (Karpfen) kreuzs & quer zu meiner Fahrtrichtung stehen sehe ich die auf mein Echolot "bestenfalls" also rein Rechnerisch wenn überhaupt, Kleinkram und zwei in Echt. Toll, super ein kleiner Schwarm Köfis mit zwei Raubfischen in der Nähe. Also rein mit den Wobblern, Spinner, und Gufis. Also wer der Meinung ist er kann anhand der Sichel die Fischart bestimmen der sollte erst mal mehrmals kreuzen um Quermessungen vornehmen. Und schwups sind sie weg.:v
 Bestimmt können die Spezies auch den Typ, Länge, shore Hörte des Materials und Hersteller von dem Gummifisch der gern dargestellt wird rausfinden.#q
cu 

Sorry


----------

